

What is the best typing tutor in your practice? - mstechfreak


======
ramtatatam
Long ago I went through AccuType - and it was a good system. Recently I have
gone across on-line lessons (did not have a chance to try them yet):
[http://www.typingstudy.com/en-us_dvorak-3/](http://www.typingstudy.com/en-
us_dvorak-3/)

